# Filing for divorce



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

I am "decomissioning" my DSR6000 for now and would like to take the 80 gig drive I added out. I t was originally a single drive system. I performed a full system reset and everything is back to defaults. All the instructions I have found involve a backup. I don't need one. Is there an easy way to divorce these drives?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope. You must restore from a good image to the one drive that will remain.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You need to do a "minimal" backup (the "don't preserve recordings" option in the Hinsdale guide) and then restore that backup. The minimal backup divorces the drives.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info. The divorce was granted last night.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Pralix said:


> I am "decomissioning" my DSR6000 for now and would like to take the 80 gig drive I added out. I t was originally a single drive system. I performed a full system reset and everything is back to defaults. All the instructions I have found involve a backup. I don't need one. Is there an easy way to divorce these drives?


and i figured this thread you where going to say "my wife is trying to take the tivo...should i put up a fight or get a new one. I really want to keep all my thumbs up and down"


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Pralix said:


> Thanks for the info. The divorce was granted last night.


I hate it when relationships don't work out.  
When dealing with a Tivo, it is for the best.


----------

